# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  D. tinctorius "Azureus"

## Happy Frog

I've been so busy with my D. leucomelas that I've forgotten to show new pictures of my tincs.  Out of the five I bought last September it's looking like I ended up with four females and one male.  The male paired up with one of the females(she paired up with him) and I have the other three in a 29 gal. tank.  so far no fighting.  Come September I'll probably be selling two of the females.

----------


## Carlos

Great photo's and frogs, love the blues on these "Azureus."  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

They're really pretty. Are you looking to breed yours?

----------


## Happy Frog

> They're really pretty. Are you looking to breed yours?


I'm not really interested in breeding.  It's sort of like my Leucs.  I thought I would have these frogs as display animals and then maybe somewhere down the road they might breed.  I did not expect my Leucs to go crazy.  I do like the whole thing about caring for tadpoles and experiencing the egg to tadpole to froglet experience.

I hate the idea of selling my frogs because they are so amicable.  One of my other hobbies is ham radio and I have a huge corner desk in a back bedroom where I have my radios and to one side I have the 29 gallon aquarium that houses the three females.  They are always jumping around and coming to the front glass and staring at me...It's very hard thinking about selling them.  I would sell to one of you guys for a little bit over the cost of overnight.

----------


## Heather

Well, they are beautiful  :Smile: .

 I know what you mean...I rescued 6 red eyes with the intention of keeping only one of the six. I still have them all and now can't part with them.

----------


## Gorgonopsia

This ones are of my favourits! Nice pictures.

----------

